
Show HN: I developed an automated Startup / Investor matching service - ronaldl93
https://www.hamster.capital/
======
ronaldl93
Just thought I'd share my latest client work.

It was developed in Python / Django and runs on an Ubuntu VPS.

Every 24 hours a matching algorithm I developed runs and see if it can find
matches based on both the Startup and Investor criteria.

This is just the MVP, developed on a fairly limited budget.

Here's my personal website - I'm available for projects
[https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/](https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/)

